# Big Trade Rumor Bet. Knicks/rockets...source!!!!



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

This was on ESPN...

KNICKS TRADE TO ROCKETS:

LATRELL SPREWELL + OTHELLA HARRINGTON

ROCKETS TRADE TO KNICKS:

CUTTINO MOBLEY + GLEN RICE + BOSTJAN NACHBAR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/clubhouse?team=hou


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

ESPN just said the trade worked under the salary cap not that it was going to happen.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

I would like the trade because of mobley and also because glen rice's money would come off the cap and give us some room.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> KNICKS TRADE TO ROCKETS:
> 
> LATRELL SPREWELL + OTHELLA HARRINGTON
> 
> ...


Not a bad proposal at all. It makes a lot of sense for JVG to bring in some of his Knicks veterans to better adjust the Rockets to his style and balance the team's youth. I wouldn't be surprised if Charlie Ward was worked into this trade somehow to bring in a familiar PG to be JVG's "coach on the floor." The Knicks, for their side, get younger and more athletic with Mobley and Nachbar.

Othella. Rockets get a versatile, hard-working veteran forward/center. OH's best assets for JVG are the work ethic and professionalism, to set the example for underachieving Fs like Griffin and Taylor. As a rebounder/defender in the paint area, OH takes a needy scorer off the floor, does the dirty work, and provides a low post game to free up Yao to work the high post and perimeter (Yao's game in China). OH will complement the scoring big man, whether it's Yao, EG or MT. The Knicks, with Thomas and Weatherspoon at PF and likely to draft a big, can afford to trade Harrington.

Spree. Did JVG get along with Sprewell in NY? This trade answers the question. Sprewell's skills will work well for Houston. He could be a good sixth man behind Posey and Francis if Francis is shifts to SG, his natural position. If Francis stays at PG, Spree could start at SG. For the Knicks, with Houston entrenched at SG and Spree a step slower, it's time to bring in a young true SF.

Mobley. Loses his job in Houston if Francis shifts to SG. He fits well with the Knicks as an athletic instant-offense scorer off the bench to complement Houston. 

Rice. Other than capology reasons, he doesn't help the Rockets or the Knicks. The Rockets will be glad to get rid of his diminished game and the shoot-first example he set for his young teammates. If Rice rediscovers his game, then the Knicks' bigs will have two of the best 3-pt shooters in the NBA to kick-out to.

Nachbar. A highly touted 6'9 SF in last year's draft. The Rockets are loaded at SF with Posey, Morris and Griffin (listed as a PF, plays like an SF). If he isn't the 2nd coming of Mirsad Turkcan and delivers on his potential, the Knicks have Sprewell's replacement at SF and a starter for the next 5-10 years.


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

what you think about mobley at the pg he is quick and good baller handler good scorer would be bigger than alot of pgs so he could cause match up problems only thing I would worry about is his passing and decision makeing. He is a shoot first kinda guy.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> JaeMurda: what you think about mobley at the pg he is quick and good baller handler good scorer would be bigger than alot of pgs so he could cause match up problems only thing I would worry about is his passing and decision makeing. He is a shoot first kinda guy.


I don't think Mobley is anywhere near capable of playing point guard. Mobley is a fearless, gifted scorer with an extreme shoot-first mentality. I get the sense watching him play that he really believes that team offense is not his responsibility. Once the ball is in his hands, it's not leaving his possession until he either shoots the ball or he is forced to pass the ball. He's at his best when he can score with few other responsibilities, ie, an instant-offense third guard or sixth man role. If he's going to start or play big minutes, he needs to be paired with a dominant PG like Jason Kidd.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

I think importantly it shows that New York are willing to change it up... I think its a trade that is resonable no matter how you look at it..


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Mobley's jumpshot is just as inconsistent as Sprewell's has become over the recent years. Glenn Rice is just a waste, and Nachbar doesn't look like anything special. I would rather ride out Spree's contract than make this trade.


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

How many games did we win without Sprewell last year?


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

if I was a Knicks fan (which im not, hawks) I'd want to do it. Mobley is a very good player, and I'd also like to get Nachbar, I think he can end up being a very nice player with a few years of development. I can definitely see this trade happening as well, with Van Gundy in Houston and all.


----------

